# Mansonry paint?



## Easyriders

We need to paint the exterior walls of our house in Alentejo. It gets very hot in the summer, and very wet in the winter. The house is cement rendered.

We are not sure whether to bring paint from the UK, or buy it in Portugal. Anyone know the best paint to use ?

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## canoeman

Don't bring paint from UK it's formulated for a different climate, buy the best quality exterior flexible you can afford, most exterior painting is done this time of year


----------



## Janina k

*Reply*

Hello

Before we left the UK we spent a lot of time contacting Crown, Johnstones and Dulux paints over wether there paint was ok to use in a hot climate. Only Crown said yes there paint would not be a problem. The other two said here paint would be ok to use but they did not answer in a way that we would be happy with they both aid yes we can see no problem but that's not good enough. We came with about 50 litre's of white for the outside of our house.

Krystyna


----------



## Easyriders

Thanks for the replies. We had been told by others that the masonry paint sold in Portugal is expensive and poor quality, so we had thought of bringing Dulux trade weathershield all seasons paint from the UK. Perhaps we should think again.


----------



## canoeman

Yes paint is expensive here but discounts are available if your prepared to haggle, poor quality not at all it's the cheap interior paints that reguire many coats to achieve density that are poor quality, plenty of good brands Robbialac, Dryup a couple 

Dulux Weathershield developed exclusively for a northern European climate really don't believe it'd cope with the heat, as Dulux or most UK paint manufacturers don't supply in Portugal must tell you something


----------



## Easyriders

canoeman said:


> Yes paint is expensive here but discounts are available if your prepared to haggle, poor quality not at all it's the cheap interior paints that reguire many coats to achieve density that are poor quality, plenty of good brands Robbialac, Dryup a couple
> 
> Dulux Weathershield developed exclusively for a northern European climate really don't believe it'd cope with the heat, as Dulux or most UK paint manufacturers don't supply in Portugal must tell you something


Thank you for your help, we had thought of the trade all seasons paint because it is solvent rather than water based, so less likely to peel. We will shop around in Portugal for the best quality we can find, we don't want to have to keep redoing this job!


----------



## canoeman

It's a flexible based paint you need not a solvent based, as with all painting preparation as important as the painting


----------



## noserhodes

it is just as important to use a primer to seal first which also results in having to use less top coat paint as the masonry wont suck it in as much. i would also recommend using an additive to your topcoat to prevent future algae damp issues, its about 5 euros a pot to mix into a 25 litre tin.
lastly you most definitely need to use flexible membrane elastica paint in this climate otherwise you will be repainting every couple of years, a good make will set you back about 50 euro per 20 litres for white, and anything up to 130 per 20 litre for colours, buy the best you can reasonably afford it will save you time and effort in the future


----------

